# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  ارتباط با پایگاه داده

## rezajooni

آیا این روش برای ارتباط با پایگاه داده به تنهایی درسته؟
<?php

/*
 * To change this license header, choose License Headers in Project Properties.
 * To change this template file, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

/**
 * Description of db
 *
 * @author rezaataei
 */
require_once './config.php';
class db {
    //put your code here
    private $link=null;
    private function connect(){
        if($this->link==NULL || !mysql_ping($this->link)){
            $this->link = mysql_connect(HOST, ROOT, PASS);  
        }
        mysql_select_db(DB);
        mysql_query('SET NAMES \'utf8\'');
    }
}

----------


## MRmoon

درست که درته ولی میشه بفرمایین چه ربطی به فریم ورک yii داره؟

----------


## MMSHFE

انتقال از بخش Yii به بخش PHP

----------

